# a chinese ooth just exploded



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## joossa (Mar 20, 2008)

Great shots!

About how many hatchlings did you get?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)

woulndt have a clue..200-300 mayby.?but i woulnt know tbh..its 1st time iv had a big ooth like this hatch


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 20, 2008)

WOAH! **** me! That's a lot of nymphs. :lol:


----------



## mantis shadow (Mar 20, 2008)

my chinese ooths that hatched recently, most recent 1 of which i counted upto 370 hatchlings then i gave up!!! (prob another 50+ on top)

in the last 2 weeks ive had 4 chinese ooths hatch, 2 on 10,03 , 1 on 16,03 (this was the 370+) and last one 17,03.

in total prob close to 2,000 hatchlings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)

hahahahahahahahah wow u got your work cut out..rather u than me..il be selling and giving alot of these away in the next few weeks


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like a typical hatch from this species. Great pics.


----------



## asiandude (Mar 20, 2008)

where did you put your ooth for it to hatch like and and what temp did you keep it at because thats ALOT of nymphs. and mine wasnt nearly as successful.


----------



## mantis shadow (Mar 20, 2008)

managed to find a pic of 1st chinese ooth hatching




after hatching




this is where i keep whilst waiting to hatch




i knew you could get alot from one chinese ooth but not seen chinese hatching before (until now x 4!)

ive already sold about 500 or so, found these to be very cannablistic even though there has been more

than enough food to go round, has anyone else had this?


----------



## nympho (Mar 21, 2008)

ah more amazing pics. thanks for posting these superb photos- i'm guessing you dont use some crummy old mobile phone camera to get those!!

looks like your gonna be a busy man :blink:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

chinese_FR3AK said:


> where did you put your ooth for it to hatch like and and what temp did you keep it at because thats ALOT of nymphs. and mine wasnt nearly as successful.


i had damp spagnum moss in the bottomm of a 32oz deli cup,soon as they all hatched i trafered them in to a 1ft x 1ft next cage,


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

nympho said:


> ah more amazing pics. thanks for posting these superb photos- i'm guessing you dont use some crummy old mobile phone camera to get those!! looks like your gonna be a busy man :blink:


canon mpe-65

canon 400d

canon mt-24ex

2 x gary fong defusers

the set up cost 1500£


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

mantis shadow said:


> managed to find a pic of 1st chinese ooth hatchingView attachment 134
> 
> 
> after hatching
> ...


what the heck?why have u got 4 or 5 chicnse ooth..are u mad?lol..im gueesing u make your own cultures?


----------



## mantis shadow (Mar 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> what the heck?why have u got 4 or 5 chicnse ooth..are u mad?lol..im gueesing u make your own cultures?


yup totaly bonkers  

and making cultures, i do now.

oh and yes my pics are from dodgy camera phone,

nice pics mj keep up the good work.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

mantis shadow said:


> yup totaly bonkers  and making cultures, i do now.
> 
> oh and yes my pics are from dodgy camera phone,
> 
> nice pics mj keep up the good work.


u have seriously lost the plot wanting that many nymphs..to much work buddie..why not get 20 ghost ooths..much more exciting..and u can house them together..i have sold mine allready..i dont want them so i sold thejm cheape..50 for 5£.im giving alot away to..i have to much stuff on the go..i havent got time to be wasting on a species that is so common no one wants them..and when there do there only worth a couple of £..i will keep a few just for pics but breeding this species doesnt interest me 1 bit.


----------



## mantis shadow (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, i didnt want this many to start with was only going to hatch one and keep a few, but 3 hatched before i had a chance to put in my mothers greenhouse and garden!

no problem though as ive just this minute sold most of them, there going tuesday morning  

i want the more unusual species more than these, these were more of "400 from one ooth? nah never.lets give it a try. holly molly help!" type of thing...


----------



## thesexymantisboy (Jun 14, 2008)

did all of the nymphs live?


----------

